# Where are all the Springfield 1911's?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Why are there so few Springfield Loaded 1911's available right now? The guys at my local gun store said they've called and tried to get some in, but just got laughed at because there are none to have. Same goes for Bud's and Impact Guns. They are all out of stock. What's going on? Did they reduce production or are they just that popular? :smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My shop here has tons of them - pretty much every model. They sell a lot, though, and are higher up on teh dealer ladder for Springers, I think


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For some reason Springfield 1911s have been selling like hotcakes for the last couple of years. You might try calling CDNN and see what they have in stock, they don't list guns on line, you have to call them.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

There not a lot around here either, a few but not like the Kimbers, there's plenty of them...go figure...


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Guy who owns the gun shop I frequent was explaining that the production runs for most companies run in cycles. In other words, they will produce so many thousand of one model, then move on to the next. When those sell out, there are no more until it comes up in the production cycle again. I learned this when I was searching for my 9mm EMP, and could find none. A few months later, I had my pick from 5 different dealers. I asked why, and that is how it was explained to me.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

jklotz said:


> Guy who owns the gun shop I frequent was explaining that the production runs for most companies run in cycles. In other words, they will produce so many thousand of one model, then move on to the next. When those sell out, there are no more until it comes up in the production cycle again. I learned this when I was searching for my 9mm EMP, and could find none. A few months later, I had my pick from 5 different dealers. I asked why, and that is how it was explained to me.


Aha! Thanks for the perspective. I sure hope he's correct, and they are due to flood the market again.


----------

